# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Y nos quejamos del enmascardo

## Pep Maria Magic

Antes de que nadie me cierre el hilo, he dudado mucho antes de escribir este post. Como siempre lo que voy a decir es mi opinión personal, por lo tanto discutible y seguro que mejorable.

En estos momentos hay dos hilos abiertos hablando abiertamente de cartas especiales, uno incluso las nombra en el titulo del post. Aunque creo que muchos profanos pueden presuponer la existencia de estas, no veo del todo bien el nombrarlas tan directamente, si alguien quiere saber de que cartas esta compuesta una baraja especial puede preguntar: Me interesaría saber que cartas componen la baraja tal o cual, Podría por favor alguien enviarme un mp?

Ya se que esta claramente expuesto en la Web de la tienda, que esta baraja tiene tantas cartas así o tantas asa, pero también hay muchos efectos revelados en youtube y no por eso hablamos abiertamente de estos.

En fin, como he dicho he dudado mucho antes de escribir el post, primero he intentado un comentario irónico, en uno, pero creo que no han pillado mi ironía (por no hacer caso a las normas y consejos del foro), pero sobretodo QUE NADIE SE MOLESTE, mi intención es únicamente la de intentar poco a poco mejorar, no la de ofender o criticar a nadie. Si alguién se sintiese molesto por lo expuesto, que lo diga y que algún moderador borre directamente este post

Un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

Sinceramente, yo que siempre he sido defensor de que no se revelen secretos mágicos, creo que empezamos a ser más papistas que el papa.
A este paso tendremos que cerrar el foro, porque no se podrá hablar de nada. Citar el nombre de una baraja no me parece tan pernicioso para nuestro arte, ni un pecado capital, ni un elemento de destrucción del ilusionismo.
De verdad, ¿no nos estamos pasando?

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

No me referia al nombre de la baraja, si no a detallar que son de doble cara

Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

Aún así. El problema no es grande si se sabe que el material existe, sino si nos pillan al aplicarlo.
De verdad, es cansino, muy cansino, escuchar las quejas de unos porque les censuras, las de otros porque no censuras... Es imposible establecer un criterio único y nos dejamos llevar por lo que nos parece razonable.
Pero duele ver que se tacha al foro de ser como el enmascarado, o que se tacha a los moderadores de dictadores por borrar post. Y más cuando no ves razones ni en los unos ni en los otros.

Y ahora que ya me he desahogado, gracias, Pep María, por preocuparte por el foro y por el futuro de la magia.  :Smile1:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Pulgas,

Siento si te ha podido molestar, no era en absoluto mi intención, ni molestar ni comparar al foro ni a nadie con el enmascardo. Y entiendo que la labor que haceis no ha de ser nada facíl y mucho menos comprendida, por todos nosotros con nuestras ideas e intereses particualres. Pero sois los que tirais del carro y eso siempre es duro y de agradacer

Un saludo

----------


## Némesis

[A título de anécdota]

Os lo podeis creer :Confused: 

Esta tarde he estado en una conocida tienda mágica de Barcelona... Y allí estaba el mismísimo Magic Andreu!!!!

¿Y sabéis que estaba comentando con la vendedora? Adivinad...

... ¡Se quejaba del mago enmascarado!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Pep, un criterio sencillo para intentar encontrar la frontera entre lo que se debería poder decir y lo que no, es fijarse en la manera en la que las tiendas publicitan sus productos.

Si en la descripción de una "assorted deck" (por poner un ejemplo fresco) te dicen que tiene cartas de doble dorso, de doble cara, dorso-blanca... Al hablar de esa baraja, deberíamos poder hacerlo en los mismo términos en las que se vende. Otra cosa es:

1.- Explicar las tripas de un "algo", pongamos por ejemplo el sanada. Describirlo con más detalle del que se anuncia. Más cuando la explicación de su funcionamiento, o del propio gimmick, debe de permanecer desconocido al espectador en todo momento. No solo su uso, sino su existencia (lo sé, ya llegamos tarde para proteger al FP, pero se intenta).

2.- Un elemento, por ejemplo, una carta de doble dorso, sacada del propio contexto del pack en el que se vende, y llevado a un juego, mencionarla explícitamente descubriendo así, no el secreto de la carta, sino el del truco.

----------


## Ming

> Esta tarde he estado en una conocida tienda mágica de Barcelona... Y allí estaba el mismísimo Magic Andreu!!!!


¡¿Has venido a Barcelona y no me has avisado?!  :Mad1: 
 :302: 

Si no se pueden comentar las cartas de doble cara (por seguir con el ejemplo), ni el sanada, técnicas... ¿la misdirection sí? No, hombre, no, que le estamos dando demasiada información al profano. ¿Y hablar de tiendas? A no ser que sea tiendamagia... ¿Y colgar videos? Hombre, hay cada video que... parecen tutoriales  :O11: 
¿Sigo?

Estoy de acuerdo que hay veces que se dice demasiado, ¡pero tampoco es para exagerar! ¿no?
 :O13:

----------


## Inherent

> [A título de anécdota]
> ... ¡Se quejaba del mago enmascarado!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Otra anécdota curiosa: estas navidades, alguien me ha preguntado si un efecto que acababa de hacer era de los que se explican después, o de los que no. ;-)


Respecto al tema de las cartas trucadas, es que me lo imagino: el curioso (no voy a decir ni siquiera profano) que descubra que existen, va a empezar a "ver" cartas trucadas por todos los sitios cuando le hagan magia..... cuando en realidad, se usan tan solo en un porcentaje de los efectos. Pero esa es una predisposición errónea, que podemos usar a nuestro favor :-).

Lo realmente valioso (y que deberíamos siempre proteger en secreto) es la manera en que se usa dicho material, y creo que ese detalle sí que se trata con mucho mimo en el foro.... en general, vamos.  :Smile1:

----------


## Plumini

Hola a tod@s.
Con respecto a este tema, alguien sabe cuant@s profan@s
visitan este foro?

Que Siga la Ilusión.

----------


## Pulgas

Muchos.
No tienes más que echar un vistazo al enlace de "quiénes están en línea" y verás la cantidad de visitantes que hay siempre y, supongo que no todos magos.

----------


## Ritxi

> Hola a tod@s.
> Con respecto a este tema, alguien sabe cuant@s profan@s
> visitan este foro?
> 
> Que Siga la Ilusión.


Parece ser que muchos

----------


## Blödhgarm

Si, es increíble, si lo normal es ver más visitantes que miembros!!

Aunque este es un foro de un tema bastante concreto, la gente no suele visitar estos foros o encontrarlos "por casualidad" ¿no? ¿No deben estar, de alguna manera, interseados o metidos en este gran mundo?

PD: Yo cuando aún no era miembro, os leía igualmente... jeje  :001 302:

----------


## Plumini

Gracias colegas. 
No me imaginaba tanta gente.
Yo creo que se puede controlar un poco lo que decimos
en este foro, y, si es algo que pueda ser revelador
siempre se puede usar los mensajes privados.

Que Siga la Ilusión.

----------


## Magon

Soy nuevo, mi segundo mensaje, y es la primera vez que veo este foro, la gente se centra en youtube y los trucos revelados.
Seguro que  el porcentaje de gente que visita este foro y no consigue encontrar nada util para su pequeña mente de prisas por saber hacer trucos es mucho mayor que al que encuentra algo que de verdad merezca la pena guardar tan en secreto.

----------


## edrot

a mi parecer la mayoria de los que se meten aunque sea de visitantes aunque sea les intereza aprender magia, por que los que no les interesa la magia en absoluto no se van a poner a buscarla la verdad tengo amigos que seguro no saben ni siquiera de los videos de you tube a pesar de que la gente que gusta de la magia se los encuentra seguido.

----------


## Magnano

Pues a mi el funcionamiento del foro me parece mas que correcto, hay miles de hilos, y no en todos se explica algo de interes para un profano con ganas de descubrir juegos, es mas, gracias al trabajo de nuestros moderadores difícilmente se descubrira algo en el foro. Si lo que alguien quiere es aprender rápido, no vendra a un foro como este, ira al youtuutbe o algo similar

un abrazo

----------


## larap

Estoy de acuerdo con Magnano, quien quiera aprender no va a durar más de un dia en este foro, los que husmean se les detecta a una legua por el tipo de preguntas que hacen y cómo las hacen.

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que hay mucho MIROMAGO, que solo lee los post y no participa por falta de tiempo (yo me incluyo en estos) o por interes.

UN SALUDO.

----------


## El Munir

Y los videos del Youtube no se pueden marcar ni nada?

Saludos

----------


## darigp

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Magnano. 

He visto otros foros de magia y sin lugar a dudas este es el mas restrictivo con revelar efectos y ese es precisamente su encanto.  Lo que veo fuera de lugar es el compararlo con el mago enmascarado, me parece bastante injusto. No veo que se revelen efectos y ni siquiera que se mencionen las tecnicas utilizadas en ellos, como mucho aparecen nombres de técnicas y los libros donde estan y eso es algo que me parece bueno.

Un saludo

----------


## ZVirus

La verdad es que se nota cuando alguien quiere simplemente averiguar el funcionamiento de un juego por el tipo de preguntas que hace. Este foro personalmente lo veo yo, desde fuera, mas orientado a intercambiar impresiones entre magos que a otra cosa y eso es lo que me hizo registrarme, para aprender ya aprendo de los libros que me compro y si tuviera una duda pues pediria un MP de lo que no entiendo.

----------


## Iban

Os voy a decir una cosa. A fin de cuentas, el foro no es en  principio una vía de aprendizaje. En primer lugar, es un punto de encuentro. Y como toda nueva amistad que se hace, en un principio la información no fluye: todo es corrección, educación y reserva. Pero a medida que se gana confianza...

Quien decide quedarse, colaborar y aportar, doy fe de que acaba obteniendo las respuestas que busca. No sólamente recomendaciones, sino explícitas respuetas a sus dudas. Puesto que, una vez que nos conocemos, las barreras desaparecen.

Es cuestión de paciencia, interés, generosidad y honradez.

----------


## Pulgas

> Quien decide quedarse, colaborar y aportar, doy fe de que acaba obteniendo las respuestas que busca. No sólamente recomendaciones, sino explícitas respuetas a sus dudas. Puesto que, una vez que nos conocemos, las barreras desaparecen.
> 
> Es cuestión de paciencia, interés, generosidad y honradez.


 :Great:  :Great:  :Great:  :Great: 

Aunque podría plantearse de otra manera: *el foro no es el lugar donde se deben resolver las dudas del primero que llega, sino de quien demuestra que merece que se le eche una mano.*

----------


## Iban

Si es que somos la leche.

 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## El Munir

¿Me podríais responder si sirve de algo flagear los vídeos del Youtube?

Gracias

----------


## Iban

Pf, depende de cómo lo justifiques y de quién seas. ¿A qué viene esta pregunta?

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Traduce flagear, a que te refieres?

Saludos

----------


## Iban

Denunciar a Youtube alguno de los vídeos que estén colgados, por razones de copyright, derechos de imagen, voilación de la intimidad, contenido ilegal, etc.

----------


## El Munir

Pues porque si nos ponemos a hacerlo en masa digo yo que tendrán que tomar alguna medida, ¿no?

Saludos

----------


## Iban

No, no tiene ningún sentido. ¿A quién vas a denunciar, al pobre infeliz que intenta hacer un juego de magia y le sale un churro chapucero? ¿Con qué argumentos, con que es torpe?

No veo yo muy sólido el argumento...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Os voy a decir una cosa. A fin de cuentas, el foro no es en principio una vía de aprendizaje. En primer lugar, es un punto de encuentro. Y como toda nueva amistad que se hace, en un principio la información no fluye: todo es corrección, educación y reserva. Pero a medida que se gana confianza...
> 
> Quien decide quedarse, colaborar y aportar, doy fe de que acaba obteniendo las respuestas que busca. No sólamente recomendaciones, sino explícitas respuetas a sus dudas. Puesto que, una vez que nos conocemos, las barreras desaparecen.
> 
> Es cuestión de paciencia, interés, generosidad y honradez.


Hola soy nuevo en el foro, alguien me puede explicar un truco de magia, quiero saber como vuela copperfield, y como adivinar cartas.

Gracias

perdon, creo que esto va en cartomagia, no importa que algun moderador lo mueva.

Osea esta es la forma en la que NO se hace, Iban explico cual es la forma.


Tengo mi propia teoria, apoyada por mucha gente no maga, en donde los magos somos los unico que buscamos trucos revelados, solo el 2&#37; de la gente no maga busca trucos explicadas, y de ese 2% al 95% se le olvida al dia siguiente, el resto, seran futuros artistas o amantes del arte.
Asi que creo que no es pa tanto la cosa.

Abrazo
Ezequiel.

----------


## El Munir

A mi me parece un atentado contra la vida profesional de mucha gente, pues la magia se basa en el secreto. Si desvelamos el secreto, a la larga desaparecerán los magos.

Vamos, que les quitan el pan de cada día.

Saludos

----------


## rafaorozco

Con todos mis repetos, si no se quieren revelar secretos y cosas con secretos, se deberia cerrar el círculo de tal manera que ni los propios magos pudiesemos entrar.

Pregunto: ¿Quíen no puede meterse en una tienda y comprarse un libro donde se revelen cosas?, es más entras en una tienda online, y te ponen *** ***, ya estan revelando. 

El enmascarado no ha hecho más que vender, y bien vendido por cierto, secretos, al igual que todos los que han escrito libros, editados dvd y demás. Con la única diferencia es que este lo emite en publico y los demás supuestamente son para magos. Y otra gran diferencia es que lo que otros exponen son de su propia creación, y el enmascarado no tiene creación propia. Y que conste que estoy totalmente en contra del enmascarado.

----------


## El Munir

Sí, pero es que el hecho de que los libros y demás material cueste dinero ya marca una diferencia entre magos (que se gastan pelas en libros) y profanos (que no los conocen o creen que saciar su curiosidad no vale 40€). El problema es que hoy en día cualquiera aburrido con internet se puede bajar los mejores libros pero bueno, eso sólo es un mal añadido al del enmascarado...

Saludos

----------


## Iban

Nadie se va a descargar un libro de Internet, en inglés, con 400 páginas de galimatías de dibujos, explicaciones enrevesadas y lenguaje críptico, sólo para quitarse la curosidad...

----------


## Hugo TJ Pérez

Yo creo que hay que saber y saber... me explico: si hay que censurar cosas importantes de la magia, pero no creo que ningun espectador se ponga a leer en foros para buscar como es un truco que le hayan echo... aun asi comparto la opinion de pulgas : el problema es que nos pillen la baraja... o una tecnica, o cualquier cosa, no que el espectador sepa que por ejemplo existan fps que practicamente casi todo profano conoce.

----------


## Ritxi

> Yo no que el espectador sepa que por ejemplo existan fps que practicamente casi todo profano conoce.


Discrepo, menos de los que creemos!!!

----------


## Hugo TJ Pérez

> Discrepo, menos de los que creemos!!!


Pero aun asi siguen siendo muchos...

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, cuando abrí este hilo, fue para comentar (algunos pensaran que con razón otos sin ella) el que se hablara en un hilo directamente de un tipo de cartas preparadas

Me da la impresión de que el hilo se ha ido un poco del objetivo del mismo

Un saludos

----------


## hakan di milo

yo creo que en parte tenes razon pero , por otro lado no creo que la gente desinteresada en la magia entre a este foro ,ya que le gente que quiere ver magia y le guste disfrutarla mira videos ,nada mas que eso ,si por casualidad entre aqui o por curicidad es porque le interesa la magia y quiere saber o sabe del tema pero igual hay gente que entra simplemente por ver los secretos detras del truco ,esa gente obiamente siempre dudara y digas o no que el truco es asi, no te creeran asi que este foro por lo tanto no le afectara en nada por esa razon no me parece que deberian ponerse medidas de seguridad a ciertos temas

----------


## Sarbatxo

Yo creo que la mayoria de la gente tiene menos interes del que nos creemos nosotros en saber como se hacen los trucos. Y muchisima menos gente de la que pensamos conoce cosas de magia. 

¿Que el enmascarado ha hecho daño a la magia? Pues si, seguro que si, pero la gente sigue flipando cuando ven un espectáculo de grandes ilusiones o solo un número suelto. O cuando disfrutan de una rutina bien hecha de aros chinos (que el señor Valentino enseño con todo detalle en sus programas), o cuando desaparece un cigarrillo encendido metido en la ropa de un espectador (aunque "todo el mundo" conoce el FP).

¿No habeis visto todos la cara de la gente cuando aparece o desaparece delante de sus narices un pañuelo?... ¡es impresionante!. Con el FP se ha engañado incluso a magos, que por supuesto saben de el.

Pero bueno, retomando el tema por el que se inicio este hilo yo pienso que en un foro de magia se debe hablar con cierta libertad y no debemos querer ser mas papistas que el papa y poner asteriscos a cualquier tecnica o cualquier cosa que mencionemos. Creo que todo el mundo tenemos un criterio bastante uniforme de lo que es describir un efecto o algo que realmente descubra un secreto y comentar algo que, en muchos casos puede ser evidente. (Todos los profanos cuando les haces cualquier cosa con cartas piensan que de alguna forma estan trucadas...¿o no?). 

Total, que ya se ha dicho lo que yo pienso:

*PULGAS*

_Citar el nombre de una baraja no me parece tan pernicioso para nuestro arte, ni un pecado capital, ni un elemento de destrucción del ilusionismo.
De verdad, ¿no nos estamos pasando?_ 

_El problema no es grande si se sabe que el material existe, sino si nos pillan al aplicarlo._

*Inherent*

_Respecto al tema de las cartas trucadas, es que me lo imagino: el curioso (no voy a decir ni siquiera profano) que descubra que existen, va a empezar a "ver" cartas trucadas por todos los sitios cuando le hagan magia..... cuando en realidad, se usan tan solo en un porcentaje de los efectos. Pero esa es una predisposición errónea, que podemos usar a nuestro favor :-)._

*Magon*

_Seguro que el porcentaje de gente que visita este foro y no consigue encontrar nada util para su pequeña mente de prisas por saber hacer trucos es mucho mayor que al que encuentra algo que de verdad merezca la pena guardar tan en secreto._ 

*Magnano*

_Si lo que alguien quiere es aprender rápido, no vendra a un foro como este, ira al youtuutbe o algo similar_

*Ezequiel Ilusionista*

_los magos somos los unico que buscamos trucos revelados, solo el 2%; de la gente no maga busca trucos explicadas, y de ese 2% al 95% se le olvida al dia siguiente, el resto, seran futuros artistas o amantes del arte._


Bueno, eso, disculpad por tanto "corta pega", pero es que lo que yo queria decir creo que ya estaba dicho ;-)

----------


## darigp

Bien dicho Sarbatxo...Totalmente de acuerdo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Me parece muy buena la respuesta, pero, a pesar del riesgo de parecer un *cabezota*, replico:

- Que no pase mucho no es excusa para que se haga. Hay zonas en las que se hace poco daño y zonas en las que se hace muchísimo. Vete a Madrid y vende FPs. Aunque lo hagas durante días, habrá gente que siga alucinando, porque es una ciudad enorme.

Vente a Toledo y enseña un solo FP en una plaza pequeña tras hacer un efecto. Al día siguiente intenta hacer ese mismo efecto con el FP. No se lo traga nadie.

Con todos los respetos del mundo, lo que a algunos no os daña casi nada, a otros nos daña muchísimo. Y aunque sea simplemente por solidarizaros con aquellos a quienes sí que les daña, podríais no optar por una actitud tan pasiva como la que se está defendiendo.

*Aquí en Toledo* tenemos a ciertos personajillos con una actitud absolutamente pasiva respecto a esto y que además hacen *espectáculos* y lo hacen *tan mal* que se les ve *todo.* En consecuencia, *se revela.* Los aros chinos fueron revelados y ahora tengo que hacer virguerías para ocultar el secreto, y lo consigo, pero sin tanto* imb***** no habría tanto problema y sería incluso más mágico, sin duda alguna y viendo magia pura y dura.

*Por favor, no os autoengañéis, el daño aunque sea "poco" (según quien lo considere poco), es daño, y a algunos nos afecta más que a otros. Un poquito de seriedad, que se ve que en el siglo XXI lo de "compromisos cuantos menos mejor" se está llevando muyyyy al día.*

Un abrazo mágico y una invitación a la reflexión

S. Alexander

----------


## magoadrian

Yo cuando era profano no tenia ni idea de la existencia de fp, ni de cartas gaff ni anitderrapante, ni nada de nada yo siempre pensaba que era magia. Si vas por la calle a preguntar si alguien sabe lo que es un aro chino nadie tiene ni idea.

El que busca trucos de magia, suele ser alguien de unos 14 - 17 años que busca en youtube alguna cosa revelada sin nada de manipulacion y que pueda hacer al momento y al dia siguiente a sus amigos. Pero se suelen encontrar con el de cortar por los cuatro montones, dejar el  en primero una, en el segundo dos, ... y arriba quedan los 4 ases (cosa que conocemos todos). Y de esos niños, que solo hay uno en cada clase como mucho, solo un 1% quieren aprender magia de verdad con libros etc etc. 

PD. Yo soy de ese 1%, aunque busque en youtube de forme desinterasada y me di cuenta que de verdad me gustaban los trucos de magia y me vicié

----------


## S. Alexander

De verdad, admiro las arduas investigaciones que se llevan a cabo, los porcentajes, los campos de edad... me parece admirable el trabajo que lleváis muchos a cabo haciendo encuestas y estadísticas para sacar todo esto, mis más sinceras felicitaciones, ya me contaréis cómo conseguís esos datos tan fiables.

Insisto, la gente puede *relacionar* simplemente recordando cosas. Y aunque *su relación no sea correcta*, lo que se produce en esas personas no es magia, es un truco descubierto, falsamente descubierto o no.

No sé por qué costará tanto poner unos asteriscos en vez de la técnica, yo lo veo más bien como un acto de rebeldía interna contra la norma que más nos conviene a todos, pero en fin, allá cada cual con sus cosas. Yo solo digo que callándose la boca un poco, uno puede colaborar a no hacer mal a muchos otros.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Sarbatxo

S. Alexander:

Yo vivo en Castellón, una ciudad, creo que incluso mas pequeña que Toledo... y segun tu teoria, una de dos, o la gente es muy respetuosa con la magia y no dicen nada aunque lo sepan, o son muy ingenuos y alucinan con todo... para mi hay una tercera opción, y que por lo que tu dices coincidimos... si la magia se hace bien la gente flipa, y ni siquiera se plantea que estes haciendo las cosas como ellos pueden conocer, y ademas, son una pequeña minoria los que tienen una minima idea de como va el tema. Digo que coincidimos en esto porque tu mismo dices:

_"Aquí en Toledo tenemos a ciertos personajillos con una actitud absolutamente pasiva respecto a esto y que además hacen espectáculos y lo hacen tan mal que se les ve todo. En consecuencia, se revela. "_

O sea que el peor daño lo hacen esos "malos magos", no el enmascarado o el "magia borras".

Tambien dices:

_"Los aros chinos fueron revelados y ahora tengo que hacer virguerías para ocultar el secreto, y lo consigo, pero sin tanto imb**** no habría tanto problema y sería incluso más mágico, sin duda alguna y viendo magia pura y dura."_

¿Pero fueron revelados por los malos magos ademas del enmascarado?... En cuanto a lo de hacer virguerias para ocultar el secreto... no lo entiendo. Yo no hago mucho los aros, pero te aseguro que despues de las enseñadas iniciales y normales en cualquier rutina de aros, junto con las que se van realizando durante la misma rutina, la gente, por mucho que piense que hay uno abierto (a poco que uno piense tiene claro que por agun sitio se tienen que abrir) no tiene ni idea de cual ni como... por tanto el esfuerzo no deber ser mas que el correcto y adecuado para la realización de la rutina... ¿Alguien alguna vez te ha dicho"Ese aro esta abierto"?... por que si te ha pasado probablemente eso sea culpa tuya, (sin ningun animo de ofender).

En cuanto a tu ultima frase:

*"Por favor, no os autoengañéis, el daño aunque sea "poco" (según quien lo considere poco), es daño, y a algunos nos afecta más que a otros. Un poquito de seriedad, que se ve que en el siglo XXI lo de "compromisos cuantos menos mejor" se está llevando muyyyy al día."*

Creo, y tu tambien, por lo que he leido de lo que estas haciendo, que hay causas mas importantes que evitar que en un foro de magia se escriba "un doble", o un FP, o antiderrapante, o cartas especiales... Yo cojo compromisos... muchos, y muy serios :-), pero creo que los magos no somos el ombligo del mundo y me resulta muy pretencioso el pensar que "todo el mundo", despues de ver una actuación de magia se viene directamente a investigar durante varias horas para averiguar como se ha hecho tal o cual juego que nos ha impactado... ademas, si no fuese por ese interes que despertamos en algunas personas, las que sí estan dispuesta a invertir ese tiempo, la magia moriria, y yo, por mi parte es lo ultimo que quiero.

¡Que conste que no estoy a favor de que se revele ningun juego, pero tengo claro que hacen mucho mas daño los malos magos que todos los enmascarados del mundo!

Yo he leido y reflexionado lo que tu dices... yo te invito a que hagas lo mismo y valores de donde sale ese mal que tanto sufres.

Un abrazo.






> - Que no pase mucho no es excusa para que se haga. Hay zonas en las que se hace poco daño y zonas en las que se hace muchísimo. Vete a Madrid y vende FPs. Aunque lo hagas durante días, habrá gente que siga alucinando, porque es una ciudad enorme.
> 
> Vente a Toledo y enseña un solo FP en una plaza pequeña tras hacer un efecto. Al día siguiente intenta hacer ese mismo efecto con el FP. No se lo traga nadie.
> 
> Con todos los respetos del mundo, lo que a algunos no os daña casi nada, a otros nos daña muchísimo. Y aunque sea simplemente por solidarizaros con aquellos a quienes sí que les daña, podríais no optar por una actitud tan pasiva como la que se está defendiendo.
> 
> *Aquí en Toledo* tenemos a ciertos personajillos con una actitud absolutamente pasiva respecto a esto y que además hacen *espectáculos* y lo hacen *tan mal* que se les ve *todo.* En consecuencia, *se revela.* Los aros chinos fueron revelados y ahora tengo que hacer virguerías para ocultar el secreto, y lo consigo, pero sin tanto* imb***** no habría tanto problema y sería incluso más mágico, sin duda alguna y viendo magia pura y dura.
> 
> *Por favor, no os autoengañéis, el daño aunque sea "poco" (según quien lo considere poco), es daño, y a algunos nos afecta más que a otros. Un poquito de seriedad, que se ve que en el siglo XXI lo de "compromisos cuantos menos mejor" se está llevando muyyyy al día.*
> ...

----------


## S. Alexander

Leído, reflexionado y contestado:

No se trata de pequeñez o grandeza, se trata de cómo es la ciudad. Toledo, sea o no la capital de Castilla la Mancha, es un pueblo. Todos nos conocemos a todos. La frase "son una pequeña minoria los que tienen una minima idea de como va el tema" no hace más que corroborar que ya hay gente que alguna idea tiene. Por algo será.

El daño se hace entre todos, creo que el cerrar el significado de mi respuesta no es muy buen método salvo para debates políticos o en los que haya que seguir una estrategia. El mal no lo hace uno, el mal lo hace todos.

Fueron revelados por quienes han sido revelados. Uno lo ha podido ver en TV, otro a un mal mago y otro a otro mal mago. *La gente a la que yo le hago los aros, tras mi rutina, y no exagero tiene absolutamente la certeza, la seguridad al 100% de que en los aros no hay ni hubo ningún agujero.* Otros magos pueden corroborar esto que acabo de decir. Y no lo digo como defensa, sino que hasta ese punto he llegado *porque se volvió necesario que tuvieran esa certeza extra que yo les añado, del 99% con enseñadas a 100% con todos los aros en sus manos.*

*E insisto de nuevo*, por mucho que intentes cerrar el significado de mis respuestas a un solo campo, estoy hablando de más. *No hay* lugar más importante por el que empezar a limpiar que por la habitación de uno mismo.

_"¡Que conste que no estoy a favor de que se revele ningun juego, pero tengo claro que hacen mucho mas daño los malos magos que todos los enmascarados del mundo!"_

Repito por tercera vez que no es cuestión de ceñirse a un solo campo. Aquellos lugares en los que la magia sufre, no debe sufir. Punto. Ni hay "más importantes" ni hay por qué centrarse en uno solo.

*Ese mal que tanto sufro* sale de los miles de millones de *truqueros* que no estudian absolutamente nada, que se dedican a copiar, que no trabajan su charla ni sus juegos, y que o bien alimentan su ego o bien alimentan su bolsillo (o ambos). Mi mal, personal, y yo creo que también el mal que sufre la magia, sale de ahí. *No* digo que no haya magos aficionados, ni profesionales, digo que los que haya pretendiendo hacer magia, hagan magia. Y las otras "capas" lo único que hacen es dañar, porque *no aman la magia, para ellos es un instrumento para lucrarse personal o monetariamente.*

Y por último, creo que la *generalización* es mala. "Las personas", "la gente". Mi novia, al menos la que en este momento es mi novia 16:31 del 4 de Junio de 2011, es una persona. Antes de conocerme ya tenía una capacidad extra para captar por dónde iba el método. Y no hablo de mí, hablo de que ha visto a Kaps por primera vez, aunque sea en vídeo, y antes de que ocurriese nada ya sabía lo que había hecho. Y ayer vimos a Tamariz y lo mismo. *Las personas* no son iguales. *Con una sola* con una capacidad parecida que sepa algo de un método, como te pille alguien así que además tenga mucho ego, puede causarte estragos en los planes iniciales de tu número y verte obligado a aplicar 1000 salidas.

Conclusión de lo mío: Las personas no son iguales, con una "infectada" puede haber decenas que no disfruten de la magia. No hay un lugar más importante que otro a la hora de exterminar este mal, todos son puntos clave. Internet, la vida real, lo que sea, Valentino, borrás, malos magos... ¡todos! Y, como he dicho antes, creo que no cuesta tanto callarse un poco algunas cosas. A quien le cueste, pues perfecto, pero desde mi punto de vista y el de muchos otros le está haciendo daño a la magia. No porque 1 de 100000000 vaya a irse expresamente a internet a buscar (que un amigo mío *lo hace* y descubre un montón de cosas, no es invención mía), sino porque colabora a que haya un exceso de información y súperpoblación de malos magos por todo el mundo.

A mí esta discusión me parece una tontería, aunque parezca absolutista lo que voy a decir, pero lo que está mal, está mal y punto... revelar hace daño a la magia en mayor o menor grado, y si hace daño sin aportar nada bueno (no como una inyección, por ejemplo), esque es malo, y si es malo esque no debe hacerse, ni aquí ni en Pekín, ni en Pekín.com... yo lo veo de pura lógica, no es tan complejo.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## S. Alexander

Por cierto, al inteligentísimo al que se le ocurra decir como argumento de defensa que "gracias a lo de los aros chinos te viste obligado a que hubiera certeza de que no hay ningún agujero", por favor, que piense dos veces en ese argumento.

*El mago debe llegar a ese 100% de certeza, sin presión alguna. Si para que la magia mejore debemos revelarlo todo (filosofía de Valentino), lo llevamos claro. Ese no es el método. Uno si esque realmente ama a la magia debe llegar a ese 100% sin que haya una necesidad imperiosa de: o lo hago o alguno quedará con la duda.*

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## darigp

Dices S.Alexander: "La gente a la que yo le hago los aros, tras mi rutina, y no exagero tiene absolutamente la certeza, la seguridad al 100% de que en los aros no hay ni hubo ningún agujero."

Entonces no termino de entender donde esta ese tanto daño que te han hecho esos infectados de ese mal que quieres exterminar. Y es que sinceramente el truco de los aros, aparte de ser popular es OBVIO, no hay que darle mucho a la cabeza para saber donde está la trampa. Dos aros cerrados y macizos entrelazados y de repente uno se separa del otro...¿Por donde tiene que haber salido el aro?... :O16: 

De verdad, sin acritud, si en un juego como el de los aros, tan popular y obvio, sorprendes a todo el que se lo haces: ¿De que te preocupas? 

Yo comprendo que a muchos les guste esa sensación de ser poseedor de ocultos secretos, de no ser un muggle mas pero no esta de mas echar un vistazo al mundo real y darse cuenta de que la gran mayoría de los secretos están en libre circulación en la red ya sea por gente que los hace mal, por el material pirata o por otros (de los que ya hemos hablado largo y tendido) que directamente se dedican a revelar nuestros métodos. Y aquí quiero hacer referencia a lo que con tanta sabiduría ha dicho Sabatxo: Los magos no somos el ombligo del mundo o lo que es lo mismo, al 99% de la gente le importa un bledo ya no solo el truco sino la magia y si quieren saber como se hace algo a poco que busquen lo averiguarán.

Por otra parte quiero aclarar que a mi me parece estupendo que en este foro en concreto se pongan asteriscos hasta en las técnicas. Es un foro privado y además pertenece a una tienda de magia...bastante es que mantenga una comunidad tan buena de magos y que haya tantos hilos activos cada dia y tantos vídeos de los que aprender tanto lo que hay que mejorar como a lo que hay que aspirar.

Un saludo a todos y, de verdad, no os hagais mala sangre porque de vez en cuando se revelen las cosas....casi nos cuesta acordarnos de Fukushima como para recordar de donde sacaba una paloma un hortera enmascarado hace dos años...

----------


## Sarbatxo

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo darigp...

S. Alexander... ¡Tu mismo ;-) !

No entiendo lo de cerrar el significado de tu respuesta... y a que viene lo de los politicos y las estrategias... me da la sensación de que te vas por las nubes un poco, je je

 Para mi simplemente nadie tiene la verdad absoluta. 

Yo no vivo de la magia y *sí que amo la magia*... me considero un mago aficionado, tirando a mediocre y no soy quien para juzgar a nadie.

Y espero alguna vez ver un espectáculo tuyo y que pueda salir realmente ilusionado y emocionado del mismo :-), convencido de que esos aros no tiene agujero... ¡eso es lo que yo mas disfruto de la magia!

Un abrazo.

----------


## S. Alexander

No es que los haga genial ni sea un gran mago, esque los doy a examinar después de hacerlo.

_"Entonces no termino de entender donde esta ese tanto daño que te han hecho esos infectados de ese mal que quieres exterminar. Y es que sinceramente el truco de los aros, aparte de ser popular es OBVIO, no hay que darle mucho a la cabeza para saber donde está la trampa. Dos aros cerrados y macizos entrelazados y de repente uno se separa del otro...¿Por donde tiene que haber salido el aro?..."_

Por si aún no te has enterado, somos magos, y en los aros no hay ningún agujero. Romper precisamente esa lógica, esa obviedad es nuestra tarea. ¿Pero qué clase de argumento es este? "Es obvio". ¡No me digas! ¿Y no es obvio que se levita con lo que se levita? ¿Para qué usar entonces aros por los que pasar levitando si es tan obvio?
_
"De verdad, sin acritud, si en un juego como el de los aros, tan popular y obvio, sorprendes a todo el que se lo haces: ¿De que te preocupas?"_

Para empezar, me preocupo de los demás, cosa que otros no hacen. Para continuar, me preocupo de la primera impresión que tienen los aros y de que una persona durante 6 minutos está pensando: puaj, si tienen un agujero... sí, sí, lo hace precioso, pero tienen un agujero... hasta el final cuando comprueba que no tiene agujeros. No es lo mismo que estar durante 6 minutos: ¡Es precioso! ¿Cómo será? ¡Madre mía! Tiene que tener un agujero o algo... ¿pero dónde? Puff... ¡mira eso!... y ahora me los da... ¡y ha unido dos! Esos tienen que ser los trucados... Pufff... ¡¡esque esto es imposible!!! A ver si... imposible, magia.
Espero que se entienda mi preocupación.

_"Yo comprendo que a muchos les guste esa sensación de ser poseedor de ocultos secretos, de no ser un muggle mas pero no esta de mas echar un vistazo al mundo real y darse cuenta de que la gran mayoría de los secretos están en libre circulación en la red ya sea por gente que los hace mal, por el material pirata o por otros (de los que ya hemos hablado largo y tendido) que directamente se dedican a revelar nuestros métodos. Y aquí quiero hacer referencia a lo que con tanta sabiduría ha dicho Sabatxo: Los magos no somos el ombligo del mundo o lo que es lo mismo, al 99% de la gente le importa un bledo ya no solo el truco sino la magia y si quieren saber como se hace algo a poco que busquen lo averiguarán."_

A mí "sentirme especial" me importa tanto como "sentirme estudiante"... por hacer una comparativa xD A mí corregidme si me equivoco, pero si aquí se está tratando la disyuntiva entre si ese mundo real lleno de secretos revelados está bien o mal, este argumento que acabas de dar... ¿no quiere decir precisamente lo que yo estoy diciendo? xD Por existir, *claro que existe, el objetivo sería cambiarlo, ¿no?*
Quizá quieres decir, de nuevo, que muy poca gente irá a buscar esa información. *Venga, lo repito, que no quedó claro:* Yo aquí tengo un amigo que lo hace. Le haces un juego, o dos, o cien. Es un cazatrucos al que hace mucho que no veo. La mayoría de las cosas le llaman la atención, la mayoría de efectos. ¿Qué hace encuanto llega a casa después de varias horas de clase, comer, etc? Coge Youtube, se sienta, se pone a ver juegos, perdón, a ver *mierdas* caídas de los frutales árboles del ahora autodenominado "Creador de Magos", y caza cosas. Una vez cazados esos juegos de manos que se parecen en algo a lo que ha visto, sólo tiene un par de ventanas de distancia en la red para saber el nombre exacto de la técnica empleada. Y con el nombre, conoce la técnica. Y con la ténica, o eres un experto y además sabes de antemano que ya conoce la técnica, o te la pilla. Y en cuanto te pilla, lo suelta: ¡¡Esque has bla bla bla bla!! Se enteran 15 o 16 personas y lo ven lógico, se lo creen, y la atmósfera cae.

De verdad, ¿hacía falta describiros todo esto? Yo a los 11 años no era mago, hacía truquitos, pero no era mago ni de lejos, ni me interesaba la magia. Pero sí intentaba ocultar el secreto, tal y como me formaba mi padre a hacerlo. Y cuando no lo conseguía, es lo que ocurría, así de sencillito. Y así ocurrió de nuevo hace dos años. Y así puede seguir ocurriendo en la actualidad, esa gente no cambia.

*¿¿Vuestra excusa es: Esque es lo que hay, habrá que apechugar?? Porque eso es lo que me estáis indicando con "basta asomarse a la realidad" y comentarios como ese y las cosas que a ellos les rodean. Si es así, me parece una excusa lamentable. El mundo puede cambiarse. No luchar porque el objetivo parece inalcanzable puede que sea lo más cómodo, pero ni por asomo pienso aceptar que porque así sea esté bien o sea aceptable.* 

_"Un saludo a todos y, de verdad, no os hagais mala sangre porque de vez en cuando se revelen las cosas....casi nos cuesta acordarnos de Fukushima como para recordar de donde sacaba una paloma un hortera enmascarado hace dos años..._"

Para el que ha estado en Fukushima viéndolo es fácil acordarse. Para el que vio a ese hortera enmascarado es igual de fácil. No lo digo yo, está en libros de psicología, no esto exactamente pero sí hablando de la memoria visual. Qué cosas...

Yo no vivo de la magia y también amo la magia... me considero un mago aficionado, tirando a mediocre y creo que todo el mundo es quién para juzgar, que no prejuzgar, pero sí juzgar, y fuera de un juicio, no me lo saquéis de contexto. Somos dos magos que no viven de la magia y que aman la magia, nos consideramos magos aficionados, tirando a mediocres, eso somos, y desde esa posición juzgamos, igual que un niño de 5 años te juzga. No nos engañemos, basta salir al mundo real para ver que todo el mundo juzga y prejuzga a todo el mundo.

Que nadie tiene la verdad absoluta sería una verdad absoluta. Que la verdad absoluta no existe sería una verdad absoluta. Y para salir de ese campo, que yo he escrito esto es una verdad absoluta, y yo la tengo. Desde mi punto de vista, la afirmación de la inexistencia de la verdad absoluta que además se fundamenta con "la excepción que confirma la regla" (algo que lógicamente no tiene ningún sentido), es una batalla perdida. Hay innumerables verdades absolutas y hay gente que suelta verdades absolutas sin querer todos los días... pero supongo que te refieres a este tema, que ninguno tenemos la verdad absoluta. Entonces:

Esto no lleva a ninguna parte (Habbermass insinúa, porque sería parecido a hablar de verdades dogmáticas)... Entonces, chicos, ¡vosotros mismos ;-) ! Si yo solo digo que esa no es la actitud desde mi punto de vista ;-) *Voy a parar de escribir aquí y pasearme por otros hilos, a ver si puedo aportar algo o aprender más. ¡¡¡Ha sido un verdadero placer!!!
*
Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## darigp

"_Para empezar, me preocupo de los demás_" ¿Y quienes son los demás? Desde luego por mi no tienes que preocuparte...pero todo el rato llorando con lo de "todo el daño que te hacen" y ahora resulta que es solo preocupación por los demás...

Y otra cosa, tienes un estilo muy agresivo y prepotente cuando escribes de estas cosas (Si quieres luego te hago otro post enseñándote las perlitas que sueltas) Que si "_vuestra excusa es_" ( procura usar algo como vuestro argumento es, aqui nadie se esta excusando de NADA), "_Por si aun no te has enterado_"(Y tu te has enterado de todo, tienes la razón absoluta...) "_al inteligentisimo al que se le ocurra_" y como esas muchas otras lindezas.

"_Yo aquí tengo un amigo que lo hace. Le haces un juego, o dos, o cien. Es un cazatrucos al que hace mucho que no veo. La mayoría de las cosas le llaman la atención, la mayoría de efectos. ¿Qué hace encuanto llega a casa después de varias horas de clase, comer, etc? Coge Youtube, se sienta, se pone a ver juegos, perdón, a ver mierdas caídas de los frutales árboles del ahora autodenominado "Creador de Magos", y caza cosas. Una vez cazados esos juegos de manos que se parecen en algo a lo que ha visto, sólo tiene un par de ventanas de distancia en la red para saber el nombre exacto de la técnica empleada. Y con_ _el nombre, conoce la técnica. Y con la ténica, o eres un experto y además sabes de antemano que ya conoce la técnica, o te la pilla. Y en cuanto te pilla, lo suelta: ¡¡Esque has bla bla bla bla!! Se enteran 15 o 16 personas y lo ven lógico, se lo creen, y la atmósfera cae."
_
Quizás el problema que tienes no es tanto de que haya información en la red como que tu actitud le da ganas a alguno de reventarte los juegos. Te puedo asegurar que yo no he tenido un problema parecido con nadie y las dos veces que me han cazado me lo han dicho en privado, sin reventar el juego. Y uno de ellos ahora practica conmigo y está enganchadísimo. Creo que ser un mago es algo mas que pulir técnica y trabajar la presentación. No se trata de que no puedan acceder a esos secretos (algo que a todas luces es una imposibilidad) sino de que los respeten y eso, depende mucho mas de tu personalidad y saber hacer que de lo que alguien cuelgue o deje de colgar en la red. Yo, por ejemplo, no le doy la brasa a nadie para que me vea hacer una rutina y solo la hago cuando me la llevan un rato pidiendo y creo que hay una atmósfera propicia Yo me imagino que cuando leas todo esto no te va a gustar pero yo te invito a que reflexiones desde la autocrítica en lugar de culpar a nadie por lo que te pasa con algunos individuos.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Pulgas

Venga, vamos a relajar el tono, que lo estamos subiendo de manera innecesaria.
Cada uno opina en función de su experiencia y es muy difícil juzgar, sin que te haya sucedido algo, lo que opinan otros a los que sí les ha ocurrido.
Recordad que el lenguaje escrito es muy traidor, porque dificulta leer los sentimientos, impide las entonaciones y resulta, a veces, mucho más duro de lo que sería si se tratase de una conversación hablada.

----------


## S. Alexander

No porfi, no os confundáis, esque he olvidado usar emoticonos. Darigp, si quieres me grabo y lo cuelgo diciendo exactamente lo que he escrito para que lo veas, siento que lo hayas leído así. Igualmente, en youtube me tienes para que veas mi actitud haciendo magia, www.youtube.com/29Alexander6. Si consideras que por ser así esque provoco al espectador, te *ruego* que me lo digas para poder cambiar, pero salvo en ese punto en concreto, he hecho mucha más magia y no me ha pasado nada... yo sigo creyendo que es porque él es así xD Además, con los profanos no suelo debatir cosas como esta xD

Siento que el lenguaje sonase tan agresivo, pero a mí también me suena igual de agresivo el vuestro. Otra cosa es que así lo interprete, ya con 2 añitos y algo en este foro he aprendido a leermelo dos veces, una normal y otra como si me lo dijese un hippie fumado y súper pacífico. Probadlo, funciona. De hecho tu último comentario, darigp, me suena tan pacífico como el resto. Entonces, ¿este sistema engaña los sentidos? Sí, pero para bien, porque así no te cabreas xD

Lo de la razón absoluta sólo quería defender que sí que existen, no que yo exclusivamente la posea, sino que todos la poseemos. Cuando he dicho "y yo la tengo" me refería justo a lo que venía antes: "que yo he escrito esto es una verdad absoluta, y yo la tengo". Yo la tengo en eso porque es verdad que la he escrito, y si yo la tengo cualquiera la puede tener, eso lo he explicado después. Siento que lo hayas leído así...

Te lo digo en serio, si quieres me grabo leyendo la parrafada para que veas cómo lo digo. De hecho, creo que mi actitud la puedes leer bien sobre todo al final: _"Entonces, chicos, ¡vosotros mismos ;-) ! Si yo solo digo que esa no es la actitud desde mi punto de vista ;-) Voy a parar de escribir aquí y pasearme por otros hilos, a ver si puedo aportar algo o aprender más. ¡¡¡Ha sido un verdadero placer!!!_".

Venga, no nos sulfuremos, que además no sirve de nada  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## darigp

Me alegro de que en lo importante estemos de acuerdo. 

Aclararte también que a lo que me refería es a que parece que ese "amigo" tuyo te tiene enfilado. Y no tiene por que ser culpa tuya esa obsesión de esa persona por reventarte los juegos pero quiero que pienses que si pone tanto interés y esfuerzo en descubrir los secretos puede que tenga el potencial de ser un futuro mago. Ya he visto anteriormente alguno de tus vídeos y no creo que sea por eso pero a tenor de como describes la situación existe algún tipo de pique entre vosotros y si sois amigos deberías hablar claramente con el, dejarle claro que esa actitud te hace daño (y si no lo comprende es que no es tu amigo, no hagas magia delante de el, que no está hecha la miel para la boca del asno). Muchas veces estas cosas se pueden solucionar si usas a esa persona como complice en un par de juegos. Ya conoce la técnica y si le dejas beber de las mieles del triunfo mágico puede que deponga su actitud (usar como complice a alguien que anteriormente te ha reventado juegos puede hacer que a los ojos de los demas el efecto gane aun mas fuerza, mas sensación de imposibilidad.

Y oye, si resulta que alguno te pilla porque tiene demasiada información no te lo tomes a mal ni te muestres molesto con eso porque quizás esa persona es lo que está buscando...que te piques. O quizás le parezcas un buen mago y tus actuaciones le planteen un puzzle de lógica que disfruta intentando resolver. Yo por lo menos muchas veces veo a magos profesionales muy buenos hacer juegos y pensando un poco descubro como es la construcción del juego, me gusta ese desafio (probablemente por mi formación científica) y disfruto con el saber hacer, la elegancia, lo divertido de la presentación pese a conocer el secreto. Muchas veces la clave está mas en saber ganarte al público que en cualquier otra cosa.

Siento si te ha molestado alguno de mis comentarios anteriores porque de verdad que no era mi intención... 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## S. Alexander

También me alegro mucho.

El individuo este es mi mejor amigo de toda la infancia, es puro orgullo, él pasa de la magia, lo que quiere es sentirse el protagonista de todo cuando ocurre en el mundo. Ya se habló con él, y... supongo que sabes que hay gente que dice: "No si no lo hago a mal, esque me gusta". Como si fuese una... excusa aceptable. Pues esa es su excusa y de ahí no sale. No lo comprende, pero es mi amigo (o lo que yo ahora considero que es un amigo...), no voy a basar la amistad con una persona en la magia. Lo de usarle como cómplice ya lo he probado, me lo aconsejaron de hecho, y nada, de hecho, ahí da la vuelta la cosa, con tal de que no salga, es capaz de no ser buen cómplice y revelar su complicidad al instante.

Lo de que si me pilla por exceso de información, me molesta porque hay un exceso de información... y no me pico delante de él, tranquilo, gracias por el consejo. Y finalmente: Pero no te levantas en mitad de la actuación a reventar al mago que te gusta =P xD

Mi decisión final con él ha sido mejorar tanto y ser tan original que ni siquiera él pueda saber qué es lo que ocurre aunque se vaya a casita a buscar en cualquier parte. De nuevo, obligado por el exceso de información internetiana (internetiana, qué palabro xD) a mejorar.

Y darigp, yo no me he sentido molesto en ningún momento, si acaso dolido por ti, no porque tú me hayas hecho daño, sino porque tú te hayas podido sentir molesto por algo que yo haya dicho. Soy así xD

Un abrazo mágico muy fuerte

S. Alexander

----------


## Pulgas

Al hilo de todo esto, dejadme que os cuente una anécdota aque me ha ocurrido ayer, en Valladolid, en la cárcel de menores.
Había un "cazatrucos" en toda regla (18 años), de esos molestos de verdad.
Estaba haciendo un juego con caja Ok**o y se empeñó en que las monedas estaban duplicadas y que me había guardado una tanda en el bolsillo (no sé de dónde lo sacó, porque mi mano nunca se acercó al pantalón). Se levantó de su asiento denunciándolo y, sin quierer dejarme acabar el juego, se empeñó en meter su mano en mi bolsillo para demostrar que estaba ahí las cuatro moneditas.
Me costó muchísimo anularlo (y lo conseguí haciendo que sus compañeros se pusieran en su contra) y el final del juego quedó completamente deslucido.
Uno de los educadores del Centro, me preguntó al acabar por qué no le había dejado meter la mano, si no había nada. Mi respuesta fue que por dignidad: ¿quién se cree alguien que es para andar hurgando en mi pantalón?
Nunca se me había planteado una situación así y, la verdad, es que por mucha experiencia que tengas, siempre hay algo que te puede desbordar.
¿Cuál sera su argumento? que cargamos fuera del juego y que descargamos lo que está dentro del juego. Y se defendía diciendo que lo había visto mil veces,q ue ese juego no sabía cómo era, pero que había visto en vídeos que eso se hace muchas veces.
Él disponía de una información insuficiente, que trató de ordenar de una manera errónea para hacer lógico lo que se le escapa. Era su razonamiento (que, afortunadamente, due negado por los demás).
El exceso de información lleva a eso, claro. Pero el problema no radica ahí (la mayoría de las veces) sino en la falta de educación de algunos espectadores.
Puede ser por exceso de confianza (amigo de siempre), por falta de cultura, por ausencia de respetohacia los demás...
¿Es un problema? Lo es, claro.
¿Es un drama? No, en absoluto. Es un gaje más del oficio, un oficio que evoluciona al mismo ritmo que cambia la sociedad. Y es a esos cambios de mentalidad, de alteración de determinados valores... a los que tenesmo que acostumbrarnos y debemos aprender a hacerles frente.

¡Uy, pero cómo nos estamos desviando del debate inicial del hilo, que era si en el foro hablábamos o no más de la cuenta! ¡Cómo somos!  :Smile1:

----------


## Sarbatxo

S. Alexander:

Pues en tus dos ultimos mensajes se ve claramente un ENORME cambio de tono... del que me alegro. 
Yo estaba pensando igual que darigp.

Desde luego ya no tengo nada mas que decir sobre el tema que no se haya dicho ya... cuando nos empecinamos en "nuestra verdad absoluta" de ninguna manera llegamos a nada positivo.
Y como decia San Juan de la Cruz "La virtud siempre se halla en el camino del medio" ;-)

¡Me habia saltado el mensaje de Pulgas... totalmente de acuerdo con tu afirmación final:

*¿Es un problema? Lo es, claro.
¿Es un drama? No, en absoluto. Es un gaje más del oficio, un oficio que evoluciona al mismo ritmo que cambia la sociedad. Y es a esos cambios de mentalidad, de alteración de determinados valores... a los que tenesmo que acostumbrarnos y debemos aprender a hacerles frente.*


Y esto ocurrira muchas veces, incluso con gente que no se haya preocupado en su vida de entrar en un foro o buscar algo de magia en Internet. S. Alexander decia que su novia era justamente el prototipo de ese tipo de espectador... deduce todo sin saber nada. Ahora pilla a alguien que le guste el protagonismo y te amarga la actuación.

Pienso que los magos tenemos buena parte de culpa en encontrarnos ese tipo de actitudes... por una parte ya la magia es en si misma un reto para el espectador. (¿Como hace eso este tio?)... por otra existen muchos magos que aumentan ese desafio con retos continuos, y encima se relaciona normalmente al mago con alguien que se va a burlar de una manera u otra del espectador que saque al escenario con tal de hacer reir al resto (Casi nadie quiere salir voluntariamente a ayudar al mago)... ¿que conseguimos con esto? pues que alguna vez aparezca el "listillo" que se quiera "vengar" del mago... Creo que tras cada revienta trucos hay detras una actitud de "Se cree este tio que me va a engañar y me va a tomar el pelo".

 Es mi opinion.

----------


## nyper

> Yo creo que la mayoria de la gente tiene menos interes del que nos creemos nosotros en saber como se hacen los trucos. Y muchisima menos gente de la que pensamos conoce cosas de magia. 
> 
> ¿Que el enmascarado ha hecho daño a la magia? Pues si, seguro que si, pero la gente sigue flipando cuando ven un espectáculo de grandes ilusiones o solo un número suelto. O cuando disfrutan de una rutina bien hecha de aros chinos (que el señor Valentino enseño con todo detalle en sus programas), o cuando desaparece un cigarrillo encendido metido en la ropa de un espectador (aunque "todo el mundo" conoce el FP).
> 
> ¿No habeis visto todos la cara de la gente cuando aparece o desaparece delante de sus narices un pañuelo?... ¡es impresionante!. Con el FP se ha engañado incluso a magos, que por supuesto saben de el.
> 
> Pero bueno, retomando el tema por el que se inicio este hilo yo pienso que en un foro de magia se debe hablar con cierta libertad y no debemos querer ser mas papistas que el papa y poner asteriscos a cualquier tecnica o cualquier cosa que mencionemos. Creo que todo el mundo tenemos un criterio bastante uniforme de lo que es describir un efecto o algo que realmente descubra un secreto y comentar algo que, en muchos casos puede ser evidente. (Todos los profanos cuando les haces cualquier cosa con cartas piensan que de alguna forma estan trucadas...¿o no?). 
> 
> Total, que ya se ha dicho lo que yo pienso:
> ...


sabias palabras.
lo que mas "raro" me parece, es que este foro tenga en la esquina superior a tiendamagia, donde te explican todas las barajas y artículos... vale que por ejemplo en la invisible, solo te dice el efecto que realizas, pero por ejemplo en la bis***da te lo explica todo... o en la baraja de cartas cor**s, o en las de doble **** ... y después aquí no se puedan nombrar... no se me parece un poco incongruente.
y con respecto a lo de revelar a profanos, coincido en que los profanos no buscan trucos... y  si los buscan, se supone que no van a ser capaces de encontrar el que tu le has hecho, porque al no ser que pregunten a otro mago, lo desconocen todo sobre el... y si no buscan aquí, buscaran en youtube... yo sinceramente creo que los pocos que se paren a buscar, se darán cuenta de la belleza de este arte y acabaran siendo como nosotros...
yo estoy de acuerdo y apoyo el que aquí no se revelen trucos públicamente... pero tan poco censurar simplemente por decir el nombre de una baraja....

----------


## S. Alexander

_"S. Alexander:

Pues en tus dos ultimos mensajes se ve claramente un ENORME cambio de tono... del que me alegro. 
Yo estaba pensando igual que darigp."

_No hay ningún cambio de tono, es según cómo lo quieras leer, y también que he empezado a usar más emoticonos y palabras más coloquiales, pero el tono es el mismo exactamente que el que uso siempre: Una sonrisa y hablar. Fíjate que para mí tú también has cambiado de tono, y seguro que lo estás haciendo igual que ants xD. Añádeme a skype y hablamos de vez en cuando, hombre  :Wink1: 
_
"Desde luego ya no tengo nada mas que decir sobre el tema que no se haya dicho ya... cuando nos empecinamos en "nuestra verdad absoluta" de ninguna manera llegamos a nada positivo.
Y como decia San Juan de la Cruz "La virtud siempre se halla en el camino del medio" ;-)_"

No hay una "nuestra" verdad absoluta, ni una "mi" verdad absoluta. Hay verdades absolutas, que se dicen o no se dicen, pero no son de nadie. Si hubiese dos verdades absolutas sobre algo, no serían verdades absolutas... Sarbatxo, si quieres busco un manual de filosofía y nos lo estudiamos, que por recordar, yo encantado =P
_
¡Me habia saltado el mensaje de Pulgas... totalmente de acuerdo con tu afirmación final:_

Igualito que yo xD Wow, menuda experiencia =S Me gusta mucho la resolución de la situación, pero bueno, dejando aparte la anécdota: _¡Uy, pero cómo nos estamos desviando del debate inicial del hilo, que era si en el foro hablábamos o no más de la cuenta! ¡Cómo somos!

_Vamos a reenganchar: Yo creo que, como dice nyper, parece incluso contradictorio que nos censuremos con asteriscos estando linkeados a tiendamagia, pero yo creo que si nos censuramos debe ser precisamente por eso. Sin nombres específicos, faltan más datos que son muchísimo más difíciles de rellenar. Y cuanto más difícil, más profanos habrá que se rindan a la hora de buscar, de forma que si (como los expertos estadísticos afirman) un 2% busca, con la dificultad menos de un 2% lo encontrará, mucho menos.

¿Nos pasamos de la raya censurando? Pues yo creo que no... yo creo que es necesario. Además, está en las *Normas* que no se debe hacer, y si está en las normas, no se hace y punto. A ver, que inserto un emoticono para que no parezca Hitler II... creo que =P Perfecto, me queda perfecto. =P

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Sarbatxo

¡Dandole vueltas a las verdades  absolutas, je je je! Ya se que has estudiado filosofia, que me parece estupendo, pero si uno no entiende es porque no quiere ;-)... del mejor rollo del mundo, sin enfados y sin ninguna acritud, que yo ya estoy mayor para mosquearme por esta cosas, je je je...




> _"S. Alexander:_
> 
> No hay una "nuestra" verdad absoluta, ni una "mi" verdad absoluta. Hay verdades absolutas, que se dicen o no se dicen, pero no son de nadie. Si hubiese dos verdades absolutas sobre algo, no serían verdades absolutas"


Si tu me dices "Esto lo he escrito yo" y lo has escrito tu, por supuesto que acepto que es una verdad... ¡va, absoluta y todo!, je je je...

Ahora si tu me dices "esto es blanco" para mi no es una verdad absoluta... te puedo rebatir con que "tiene un ligerisimo tono azulado" o "es un gris muy muy clarito" y hasta que no venga un experto con un espectrografo y, sin mirarlo y utilizando una luz comprobada cientificamente que es blanca para iluminarlo, mida la que refleja el objeto, no sabremos exactamente quien tiene razón. ¿o no? Y esto es medible y me pueden dar en las narices con un resultado real y comprobado.

Pero cuando hablamos de cosas que tienen mil matices, como el que nos hemos empleado es donde creo que no es bueno intentar que nuestra opinion (que para mi no deja de ser mas que eso, una opinion), se convierta en dogma. Tu piensas que cualquier revelación de la mágia, por pequeña que sea es mala... yo pienso que gracias a algunas de esas revelaciones se despierta el interes de gente y se  consigue que hayan nuevos magos.  Pienso que sin que alguien nos hubiese revelado algo de magia ninguno de los que estamos aqui seriamos magos... pero, a pesar de que yo pienso eso, a lo mejor estoy equivocado, y no vay a regañar ni enfadarme con nadie porque piense de manera diferente. Para mi es ahi donde no hay verdades absolutas. Y creo que tu me entiendes perfectamente a que me refiero.

Por cierto, ¡te añadire a Skype y hablamos de lo que haga falta! ;-)

----------


## MagNity

y para cultura, saber que aún no se ha conseguido el blanco perfecto, por muchos intentos... así que de momento no se puede decir "Esto es blanco" de una forma almenos "perfecta", jejeje

----------


## darigp

Completando el apunte cultural...No se ha conseguido porque es imposible en la superficie del planeta. Técnicamente se entiende por blanco la emisión de frecuencias electromagnéticas de la luz solar no descompuesta en los colores de su espectro cosa que es imposible en la superficie de la tierra por la distorsión de la atmósfera. El blanco mas puro que encontramos en la naturaleza es el de la nieve mas alta de las grandes cordilleras con un albedo de mas del 80% y creado por el hombre es el tinte obtenido a partir del titanio. El blanco puro, de existir, nos cegaría totalmente al mirarlo ya que nuestros ojos deberían recibir toda la radiación solar sin protección.

----------


## MagNity

aún así lo han intentado en laboratorios mediante la suma de luz,... para conseguir una luz blanca perfecta...
buen apunte darigp

----------


## Sarbatxo

¡Interesantes apuntes!... ¡Si señor!, je je je

----------


## Tracer

Ya veras como viene El mago enmascarado y nos enseña como se hace lo de licuar el titanio y pintar las paredes de blanco... (como os gusta el spam...) Que conste que lo encuentro muy interesante... pero...  :117:  empezamos con las meninas?

----------


## Pedro Mascarós

La revelación de secretos es perjudicial a corto plazo y de forma particular, pero nunca a largo plazo y de forma generalizada, pues así como los juegos de magia entran dentro de la sabiduría popular, las soluciones jamás lo hacen. Pueden entrar en el acervo cultural algunos juegos de cartas automáticos, pero estos se pierden con el tiempo, recuperándose de forma cíclica. 

La solución es bien clara, para que algo quede de forma permanente en el conocimiento popular se necesita un interés generalizado y constante, y el interés general es por lo juegos, no por las soluciones; la mayoría de las personas tendrían que ser magos aficionados. Lo que no es el caso. Y ni en Toledo ni en Castellón, es una soberana majadería pensar que en una población quedará en su acervo cultural y conocimiento generalizado un secreto para siempre. Falso.

Otra cosa distinta es que con el aumento de la inteligencia general con las generaciones, y el aumento del conocimiento científico, una persona lega total, al ver el juego de las anillas, llegue a la conclusión correcta; pero la gracia del mago está en hacerle pensar que estaba equivocado, si bien basta que alguien se lo confirme para que quede en su mente...pero siempre de forma particular y perecedero; de hecho los legos creen a veces descubrir un secreto, cuando en realidad lo único que han hecho ha sido recordarlo.

Los secretos de la magia son como los efectos especiales, uno tiene una idea vaga de que son con ordenador y poco más...vas al cine y flipas.

----------

